
Dear Data has been acquired by MoMA, but it's not what we are most excited about - bayonetz
https://medium.com/@giorgialupi/dear-data-has-been-acquired-by-moma-but-this-isnt-what-we-are-most-excited-about-bdaa3376d9db#.ortnawfw5
======
bayonetz
Such a intimate and inspiring project -- cool to see it be recognized like
this. I could see doing this with a partner but we'd probably have to dispense
with actual snail mail aspect. Still sketch but maybe just take pictures of
the drawings and share those back and forth. Aside from the cool personal
exchange, the practical experience you would get with viz design in even a
month or two of this would dwarf what you'd get from taking most formal
visualization courses.

